
A designer created this awesome tool to help you say no to free work - mnmlsm
http://jessicahische.is/helpingyouanswer
======
aamederen
Great tool, definitely could use a similar one for freelance software
development proposals. Especially when someone comes to me to say "look, I
have a great idea, you build this and half of the profit is yours!"

